# Vote for your favorite character of all time!



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

Here's mine:

Character: Harry Potter
Book: Harry Potter


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's got to be Raymond Chandlers _Philip Marlowe_. I mean, honestly, no contest.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The only way I could break the the tie in my mind was to award bonus points based on the sheer number of times I've read the books without ever tiring of them; so my award goes to Corwin, of Roger Zelazny's "Amber" series. (Honorable mention goes to Sam Vimes, from the City Watch story arc of Pratchett's "Discworld" books.)


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

PSSSSHHHH easy answer.

Mr. Darcy from Pride and Prejudice

any woman who says otherwise is lying


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Lestat de Lioncourt - Interview with a Vampire by Anne Rice

HAL-9000 - 2001: A Space Odyssey by Arthur C. Clarke

Faldain - The Sword, The Ring, and The Chalice by Deborah Chester

Winston Smith - 1984 by George Orwell


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I couldn't possibly pick just one favorite character but ... I really like Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Kenneth Rosenberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Marlow, from Joseph Conrad's novels _Heart of Darkness_ and _Lord Jim_, and his short story _Youth_.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MalloryMoutinho said:


> PSSSSHHHH easy answer.
> 
> Mr. Darcy from Pride and Prejudice
> 
> any woman who says otherwise is lying


Um....not necessarily.


I'd be hard pressed...it's hard for me to pull a character out of context of the book...so, given that _To Kill a Mockingbird_ is my favorite book of all time, I'd have to say Scout in TKAM. With Jem, her brother, the true hero of the book in my mind, as a close second.

Betsy


----------



## Ergodic Mage (Jan 23, 2012)

Without doubt, Lord Mhoram in The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Nero Wolfe is my favorite character (not Mr. Darcy - and I'm not lying  ).


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Since I just got through reading the book, of course I will say Anna Karenina, even though she was tragic and lost, yet beautiful and intriguing.  Then there's Dagny Taggard in Atlas Shrugged.  I think I like strong women personalities or something, lol!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

This is even harder than picking a favorite book. It's impossible to narrow it down to just one.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Randle Patrick "Mac" McMurphy from One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest.
By Ken Kesey, RIP.


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

hamerfan said:


> Randle Patrick "Mac" McMurphy from One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest.
> By Ken Kesey, RIP.


That's a good one.


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

marianneg said:


> This is even harder than picking a favorite book. It's impossible to narrow it down to just one.


Agreed.

But if I had to pick, it would have to be Mustapha Mond from Brave New World 
but there are so many I could list.


----------



## Claudia King (Oct 27, 2012)

Phew, that's a tricky one. It's hard to pick out favourites because I tend to like a lot of smaller, less fleshed out characters for individual reasons.
I could probably pick out half a dozen of Richard Adams' creations. 

I remember liking the character Brun from _The Clan of the Cave Bear_ though. He was one of those characters who did things you disagreed with, often in direct opposition to the protagonist, but you always understood why he did them and empathised with him regardless. He's definitely the best conflicted leader of a Neanderthal tribe I've ever come across in popular fiction anyway.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

MalloryMoutinho said:


> PSSSSHHHH easy answer.
> 
> Mr. Darcy from Pride and Prejudice
> 
> any woman who says otherwise is lying


i say otherwise. and i'm not lying. i've never read the book and have no interest in reading it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sherlock Holmes, of course.


----------



## Anisa Claire West (Sep 19, 2012)

Agatha Christie's clever, moustached detective named Hercule Poirot


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

another vote for sherlock holmes


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

The Dirk Pitt series of adventure books by Clive Cussler


----------



## Jarrah Loh (Oct 8, 2012)

Captain Augustus "Gus" McCrae
Lonesome Dove & prequels


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

Aragon : Lord of the Rings. Just in case your one of the three people on the planet that didn't read the books or see the movies


----------



## rejrej1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Andrew 'Ender' Wiggin ... Ender's Game.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jamie Fraser _Outlander_. His love for Claire was timeless (literally).


----------



## faithanncolburn (Nov 4, 2012)

Brown Dog in Jim Harrison's long story by the same name. He's just so hapless . . .


----------



## timskorn (Nov 7, 2012)

Tough.  I'd have to go with Judge Holden, Blood Meridian.  Not that he exemplifies any redeeming traits whatsoever, but he's definitely my favorite villain.


----------



## Jarrah Loh (Oct 8, 2012)

timskorn said:


> Tough. I'd have to go with Judge Holden, Blood Meridian.


Great book!


----------



## House Divided (Oct 14, 2011)

Favorite fiction character - Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's - Sherlock Holmes. Nonfiction character - General Robert E. Lee. Fantasy character - Aragon - The Lord of The Rings.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

Jo March of Little Women. She dared to break out of the mold that the young ladies of her day were cast into by 
          a) turning down the proposal of the rich neighbor boy because she truly didn't love him
          b) pursued a career as a writer in a field dominated by men
          c) only surrendered her cherished independence when she lost her heart to a wacky, impoverished
              German professor that she just couldn't walk away from. Who can forget his proposal under the
              umbrella in the pouring rain just as she thought her heart was about to break because he was
              leaving her, thinking all was lost?!


----------



## Kodai Okuda (Nov 18, 2012)

Jame's Blish's rendition  of James Tiberious Kirk in the old novelized version of the original Star Trek.

Blish's Kirk is more like a military commander should be IMHO: rugged, calculating, and cunning.
Not sure if it was just due to Shatner, but the TV show version of Kirk seems comical in comparison to Blish's version.

Or maybe it's just me.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

When I saw the topic immediately the character that popped into my mind was Kate Daniels in the Kate Daniels series by Ilona Andrews. She's strong and can kick butt but she has her girly moments too. It seemed so obvious to me that she was my favorite. Then I read everyone's responses and I couldn't believe I had forgotten Sherlock Holmes and Mr. Darcy and I don't even want to think about what other amazing characters that I love that I've forgotten so I'm going to just go with my initial thought.

Kate Daniels is my final answer.


----------



## lvhiggins (Aug 1, 2012)

The characters that came to mind when I read this prompt were Scarlett O'Hara (vain, selfish, ruthless) and Hannibal Lector (sociopath, cannibal.)  I guess I'm a little twisted.


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

I love Precious Ramotswe in Alexander McCall Smith's "The No. 1 Ladies Detective Agency" series. The world would be a better place with more personalities like hers.


----------



## pjune (Mar 10, 2009)

Definitely Aloysius Pendergast in the books by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child!  Love him!  The series starts with Relic.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Randall Flagg - The Stand


----------



## dkrauss (Oct 13, 2012)

Half-Cocked Jack in Neal Stephenson's _Baroque Cycle_. I mean, with a name like that...

And Bob Lee Swagger, of course.


----------



## Angela Brown (Nov 16, 2012)

This is a tough one. I'm torn between the brilliance of Sherlock Holmes, the stoicism of Eddard Stark (raising a fist to GRR Martin for what he did to my love - erm - the character in A Game of Thrones), the wit and genius of Ender from Ender's Game and Aragorn from LOTR series.

If I had to just choose one, I'd go with Aragorn, the epic, conflicted hero.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Angela Brown said:


> ...
> If I had to just choose one, I'd go with Aragorn, the epic, conflicted hero.


I don't know what it says about us, but if I had to pick a favorite character from TLotR, it would be Samwise Gamgee.


----------



## Angela Brown (Nov 16, 2012)

NogDog said:


> I don't know what it says about us, but if I had to pick a favorite character from TLotR, it would be Samwise Gamgee.


Well, with either Samwise or Aragorn, you know you'll have someone standing by you to the bitter end


----------



## SteveScaffardi (Sep 6, 2011)

Michael Corleone from The Godfather!


----------



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

It looks like Sherlock Holmes is winning this one so far! I actually spotted a few more of my favorites while reading the votes, Sam Vimes in particular, he's definitely a contender on my list!


----------

